# spring piston recoil



## shryke300 (Jan 13, 2006)

HI, i have purchased a shadow 1000. I chose this gun b/c it is powerful and from the reviews i have read on the internet, very accurate. I have found it to be reasonably accurate, usualy. It does not have the accuracy that I would expect from it, and would not think of taking 40 or 50 yard shots with it and still be conscerned with ethics.(I use it for squirrels, by the way). I know what to expect accuracy wise because i used to shoot air rifles competatively and was very good, the best in county and district. I could have gone to state, were it not for the money. I have heard that teh recoil on spring piston air rifles is a bit different from CO2 or compressed air cylinders. That may be a problem, i dont know. Would anyone have one that may know a remedy for the problem, or have some advice?


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

You can lube and tune the internals like lubing the piston and the spring. The spring guide if it is made of rolled up sheet metal can be expanded a bit to reduce twang and recoil because it will be a tighter fit inside the spring. I heavily modify airguns quite a bit especially springers and pumpers. So if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

shryke300, Allow me to enlighten you...

I have had my Shadow 1000 for about three years now, and it's just as accurate as my recoilless .22 Benjamin. If the recoil is bothering you, you could get a wood stock, which would absorb a good amount. If you don't want to, or can't, then you could just try wearing a jean jacket over a t-shirt, and pull the butt pad firmly against your shoulder. You want it to be pressing though or around the muscle of your shoulder, and into the bone. The top of the stock should be touching the bottom edge of your collarbone. (It's not as bad as it sounds, it just lets your bones absorb the kick, and they won't shift in that fraction of a second like muscle does. It shouldn't hurt, but you want it to feel like it's mounted to you. It takes a little practice, but when you get it right it'll work with almost anything, even a 12-gauge)

I don't recommend over-lubrication, but you should definitely make sure you've got a good film (that's a _thin_ layer) of oil an all the moving parts, and make sure nothing is loose or able to shift, because that will make it seem as though it kicks harder.

Good luck.


----------

